# GROOMERS, what are your favorite shampoos?



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Groomers what are your favorite shampoos? I'm looking to try something different on Zoey and Maggie. Zoey is a brown/black/cream/grey lhasa apso, Maggie is a white Lhasa/Bichon if that would make a difference.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Binkalette said:


> Groomers what are your favorite shampoos? I'm looking to try something different on Zoey and Maggie. Zoey is a brown/black/cream/grey lhasa apso, Maggie is a white Lhasa/Bichon if that would make a difference.


I use Fresh N' Clean brand shampoo on both my dogs and my clients dogs. I like the fresh scent bottle (a orange liquid) for a nice clean good smelling dog and i like their whitening shampoo (a dark shimmery purple) for the white areas.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm not a groomer but I found a shampoo that works really nicely for us at Wal-Mart, Hartz Soothing Botanical. I thought it would be crap because most of Hartz' shampoos sucked, but this was really nice for Sydney's dry skin, even without any conditioner. I'm not sure how well it will work for your non-shedding breeds, though. Sydney has a fur texture most similar to a cattle dog.


----------

